# Medicare Part D



## BadCharlotte (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello,

Who has Medicare Part D? If so who did you choose for a provider and why? I am in the process of signing up for this and would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 30, 2019)

BadCharlotte said:


> Hello,
> 
> Who has Medicare Part D? If so who did you choose for a provider and why? I am in the process of signing up for this and would appreciate any feedback.


We've got Wellcare.  They're about 10-15 bucks a month and have awesome generic pricing.  The best we've had since starting plan "D" - Forget Good RX, don't need it.  My husband is on two meds  - one was like 65 bucks on Aetna, but with the RX coupon was 24 bucks and now the pricing from CVS is 5 bucks with Wellcare.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 30, 2019)

By the way...welcome to the forum BadCharlotte! Enjoy.


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 30, 2019)

BadCharlotte said:


> Hello,
> 
> Who has Medicare Part D? If so who did you choose for a provider and why? I am in the process of signing up for this and would appreciate any feedback.


Make sure you use an agent who can help.  It can get tricky.  

As an example, the lowest priced plan for most last year (including Liberty above) is no longer a great value.  Make sure you're not overpaying.

Rick


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2019)

I am a new member.  Am I allowed to say that I have UnitedHealthcare Part D, and it is extremely expensive.?

It does pay parts but not all of the script prices, and i feel better to have it than none, but i am definitely overpaying for it.

Well, i just said it. 

It i shouldnt have said that, then i mean to say, I have a Part D, one that i feel better about having than having none, but mine is very overly expensive!


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 30, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I am a new member.  Am I allowed to say that I have UnitedHealthcare Part D, and it is extremely expensive.?
> 
> It does pay parts but not all of the script prices, and i feel better to have it than none, but i am definitely overpaying for it.
> 
> ...



Then look for another plan.  You can message me and I'll be happy to help.

And believe me, the commission if I am licensed in your state (about $35) is not a big motivation.  I really would like to help.

It pains me when people overpay.

Rick


----------



## Catlady (Oct 4, 2019)

Just yesterday I got a shocker in my mail.  I have Humana for Part D, I pay $26 plus $16 late penalty (I waited 2 years to join, didn't want to pay since I very seldom get medicine).  I just got notice that Jan 1st I will be paying $55 plus the $16 penalty.  I left United because they were expensive and got Humana at half the price and now this?  I'm thinking of just dropping the Part D and taking my chances, paying for Medicare and a supplemental is expensive enough and I seldom need it except 3 visits a year for ENT.  This doubling of the premium by Humana has got me riled.


----------



## GreenSky (Oct 4, 2019)

PVC said:


> Just yesterday I got a shocker in my mail.  I have Humana for Part D, I pay $26 plus $16 late penalty (I waited 2 years to join, didn't want to pay since I very seldom get medicine).  I just got notice that Jan 1st I will be paying $55 plus the $16 penalty.  I left United because they were expensive and got Humana at half the price and now this?  I'm thinking of just dropping the Part D and taking my chances, paying for Medicare and a supplemental is expensive enough and I seldom need it except 3 visits a year for ENT.  This doubling of the premium by Humana has got me riled.



Pretty much the reason for my post.  Too many agent ignore their clients or (horror) people do this without an agent.

Let me know if I can help.  It takes about 5 minutes to take a look at all the options.

Rick


----------

